# Mortise Pal



## DIY1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can find a used Mortise Pal ? I was building a Farm house table and I was upgrading my jointery with a Mortise Pal. Unfortunately I borrowed a Mortise Pal from a good friend of mine and had a slight issue with the router coming in contact with the Mortise Pal


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Somebody here made some mortise pal templates
I think.


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

Not familiar with this tool .But maybe I can help with a sujestion . These things happen ,they just do . I have repaired my templates both aluminum and wood with some sort of epoxy .General keep on of those epoxy tubes that you cut the amount i want off and then blend together .as far as i can tell patch is for ever . it dries fast .plane ,sand or file to make a perfect template again . Will give the template a touch of class ,shows the owner used it and can fix his mistakes . Sorry it happened ,and hope you can fix it and move on .


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

DIY1, I have one that I am willing to sell and 3 sets of the extra templates Loren mentioned. I can be quite reasonable. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to Ljs
Seems like Art's offer is a good way to go since they don't make that brand anymore and the closest thing to it is $200+

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,43000&p=66925


----------



## DIY1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Art
I am very interested in what you have, I go to message you but I have to have 5 posting on the web site before I can send an email to anyone. Any chance you could message me ? 
Thank you Sir

Aaron


----------



## GPS (Nov 1, 2018)

Aaron…
I understand that you bought a Mortisepal from Art. He indicated that you may be willing to part with a set or two of the aluminum templates. 
I'm new to the site so I can't PM you. Maybe you could PM back to me if interested. 
Thanks !
GPS-TEXAS


----------



## DIY1 (Nov 5, 2017)

GPS Texas , can you PM me


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Welcome to Ljs
> Seems like Art s offer is a good way to go since they don t make that brand anymore and the closest thing to it is $200+
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,43000&p=66925
> ...


That is no longer available either.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

There's one on eBay for $200


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> There's one on eBay for $200
> 
> - Sparks500


No link?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Want to save some money? Spend the $10 on Philip Morley's plans for his Morley Mortiser. That, and another $70 in materials (the MicroJig clamps are the big cost at $40) will give you everything you need to cut mortises as well, or better, than that $200 jig. Plus, the MicroJig dovetail clamps are multi-taskers. You can build many other jigs and fixtures that use them.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

The Woodsmith Shop TV show had a router mortise jig featured in episode 1207 a few months back. It looks similar in concept to the Morley design. You can see a Youtube video excerpt from the episode here. I was able to download the plans for free but I am not sure if that is because I subscribe to the magazine of if it is because I subscribe to Woodsmith's weekly email newsletter. They also sell the plans on their woodsmith plans website.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Similar one that I built from plans in Fine Woodworking, designed by Michael Fortune. from 2008

this site has a pdf link
https://attachment.tapatalk-cdn.com/74/201601/7079_dd78b71611165c6ef1ac13191d8302e2.pdf?Expires=1556914811&Signature=H3TfTDDGKRHbSiyiZJhpNpBq3Ffc0rJPYBrWLrd0IdBkgRt2sU~7NR9StmFbb9pr5KpMWYUjA~oKOp5v6EzGiL-pQsnDZM1fNOBTBcfwDuSlbcA4jAidLaBB7FpEo4FViG7C665ea0YU2iWHF8qoND6Lekv~0JhTwJplpdkNThLdJO090nY2NvxaDgiZdZKHuxQR4P2ZPuEcGMba-wsiEmOUsHZcvllU038ripsM1MAdgCbAzXmnf1ysxp3XIKqe~hilSAirHq-ZkmMseDUoNv-osWNUEuRPdPzpNWunFtDrA5ayaTKZLuQrX3KO9AjX1LuBGjdY1omsRELMaWwcuQ__&Key-Pair-Id=APKAJS72YROXJYGYDADA


----------

